# turbo room 4.5 ft tall



## fame (Jan 12, 2008)

hi heres my new turbo room soent damn near over a g for all the equiptment 385.00 plus shipping for the box and i though it camer build togert6her like in the pic i had to put it together ***** plus i already went threw 3 1000 watt hps ballast got caught by my parents twice had to throw out 2 ballast that was when i was tranforming into a man and i dint know how to talk back to adults man now so its cool dont think my mom cares anymore goin do it anyway now i have it in this box so my moms cool with it now but she still doesnt know i have this box she look in my room when i first had it though it was a gym locker lol


----------



## fame (Jan 12, 2008)

more pics


----------



## fame (Jan 12, 2008)

385.00 box
130.00 ballast 1000 w
88.00  bathroom fan for outtake 
20.00  lasco fan for intake
90.00 cool tube

extras 
ph kit 
food 
ph down 
rockwool hydrogen cups 
tubing 
probaly that alone came to 150.00 -200.00
dont really mind seeds prices for females but they need to come down if female seeds where 30.00 a pack great deal most i would pay for a female pack of maybe white widow or other 50.-- - maybe 55.00 i paid that much

4 have sprouted and are looking good so far 4 still havent came out seed 
1 germinating and the other still in toilet paper dont know the strain brough a female mix pack there cheap and the strain i realy want is sold out so good price i say part of growing i guess i recommend you get a pack of seeds once a month are order a few packs at once so you can save some for storage and let your room go to rest for a little while until u start running dry


----------



## HGB (Jan 12, 2008)

fame said:
			
		

> plus i already went threw 3 1000 watt hps ballast got caught by my parents twice had to throw out 2 ballast that was when i was tranforming into a man and i dint know how to talk back to adults man now so its cool dont think my mom cares anymore goin do it anyway



you would be out alot more than a couple ballast if you lived here, like a place to live


----------



## fame (Jan 12, 2008)

lolll 





			
				HGB said:
			
		

> you would be out alot more than a couple ballast if you lived here, like a place to live [/quote


----------



## fame (Jan 12, 2008)

yea well i live in a house you nobody can do **** unless they snitch to the cops my ******* house whats my moms sisters is mines just like my stuff in this house is mines have the whole damn basement to myself mom and sisters upstairs nobody goin stop me im goin smoke to i die dont live in a apartment feel bad for the people who do and get evicted if you want to grow bud have a house more safer and noone can just kcik you out if any thell just lock you up they cant kick you out just conficate your equiptment be looking at 3 months to 6 months depending maybe 30 days never got causght but i did my research when i first start doin this type of stuff though u where offering me a place to live why i laugh lol





			
				HGB said:
			
		

> you would be out alot more than a couple ballast if you lived here, like a place to live


----------



## Runbyhemp (Jan 12, 2008)

> that was when i was tranforming into a man



Sounds like ya have a lot of "transforming" left to do.


----------



## Fretless (Jan 12, 2008)

You really don't have the right to grow there, against their wishes, and since it could one day very well be your posterior on the line for that, you might want to reconsider until you are one day the lord of your own castle. I mean unless you bought the house and are taking care of your mom, it's not your house there young warrior  
    Holding your ground and standing up to people is important in the right times and places, but there's more to learn than just that.  You declare yourself a man and I can respect that, but we all have our "growing" to do in various ways ~ respect
                     jah rastafari

   btw many of us grow in apartments, with enough stealth and skill.  Just have to keep it more modest.  Hell the unit you have now is plenty stealth enough for an apartment, though many choose to use a lower wattage light and may include carbon filtration if using an enclosed grow box.


----------



## tom-tom (Jan 12, 2008)

how old are u ??


----------



## HGB (Jan 12, 2008)

fame said:
			
		

> i did my research when i first start doin this type of stuff



Did you read up on the forfeiture  laws?  you know where they take your parents house and sell it because you have your grow on 


second time you tried that in my house when i said no I would have called the cops myself  

seems to me you have alot of "transforming" left yet like RBH said.... no respect for your mom or your self it seems to me..

good luck on your project but don't expect any support or oh- ah's from anyone here, as we don't believe in this kind of activity


----------



## fame (Jan 12, 2008)

your a snitch im im 22 years old grown *** man do what the **** i want to do snitch *** whiteboy snitches get stichess





			
				HGB said:
			
		

> Did you read up on the forfeiture laws? you know where they take your parents house and sell it because you have your grow on
> 
> 
> second time you tried that in my house when i said no I would have called the cops myself
> ...


----------



## fame (Jan 12, 2008)

22





			
				tom-tom said:
			
		

> how old are u ??


----------



## fame (Jan 12, 2008)

im black *** are you talking about i pay the rent here my moms just on the morgage i pay all the rent and im taking care of my mom and sister first time she caught me was 4 years ago when i was 17 and she could tell me something grown *** man answer to no one but my self i pay the rent in ************ this is my castle the kings castle i pay the morgage the cable bill comcast all my mom and sister do is buy the grocceries 





			
				bearfootbob said:
			
		

> You really don't have the right to grow there, against their wishes, and since it could one day very well be your posterior on the line for that, you might want to reconsider until you are one day the lord of your own castle. I mean unless you bought the house and are taking care of your mom, it's not your house there young warrior
> Holding your ground and standing up to people is important in the right times and places, but there's more to learn than just that. You declare yourself a man and I can respect that, but we all have our "growing" to do in various ways ~ respect
> jah rastafari
> 
> btw many of us grow in apartments, with enough stealth and skill. Just have to keep it more modest. Hell the unit you have now is plenty stealth enough for an apartment, though many choose to use a lower wattage light and may include carbon filtration if using an enclosed grow box.


----------



## fame (Jan 12, 2008)

im black our families dont snicth on eachother like white families do dont act like you dont know what im talking about either i,ve had over 5 diffrent grow setups since and over 10 crops under my belt the reason my moms doesnt care now is because she dint like me smoking weed she knows i smoke i told her now she doesnt mind i smoke in the house every damn day just like your mom and dad used to say spray smell weed coming threw the vents when you smoking out to go outside and smoke i aint no fuckin little toddler ur *** can tell me what your doin is wrong way past that **** grown *** man went threw my phase still learning **** i look at you as kids really aint no old motherfuckers in his 40's goin tell me **** like your mature old *** needs to get laid stop complaining new age aint like the old days


----------



## fame (Jan 12, 2008)

who the **** are all off you im a aldult a ADULT past 18 you cant tell me **** 22 gotdamn years old dont you dare if i was on the streets i would have got so mad that a ************ probaly not even 1 year older than me tellin me would have beat your *** right then and there for you being so bold for even stepping to a grown man with that bullshit your speaking  would have slapped you and let you fell how a grown man how bout i slap the **** out of you then youll see if im a grown man then slap huh tell me


----------



## HGB (Jan 12, 2008)

Hey fame,

your off to a bad start here IMHO  

might want to edit your post before the mods come about and ban you since I DID report them as a bad post:hubba:


peace


----------



## fame (Jan 12, 2008)

oh dint mention my moms bearly here we have 3 houses in all forgot to mention my moms a relitor have 4 cars camaro z10, mustang 2002 gt ,impala 95 2 motorcycles like i said i do what the hell i want my damn life im goin doe im gonna die smokin be lucky im not out here robbin and killing someone go tell the m to stop murderin people instead of you telling me this wasteful bullshit dont like my thread dont come back and post your comments sck my dck all i care your nobody to me anyway though i let you know funny thing about it is most of you on here have no real lifes doin bid is probaly the best new thin you did seing you dont get any pussi you have no talent and you ulgly lol totaly the opposite of me


----------



## fame (Jan 12, 2008)

dont give a **** i dont have erase my stuff to make you feel good yea you tell me to erase it but you reported me yea EDIT..naughty li'l pottymouth how bout that report i know how to get back on if i want to even when being banned common sense thanks no thanks give a damn internet 





			
				HGB said:
			
		

> Hey fame,
> 
> your off to a bad start here IMHO
> 
> ...


----------



## fame (Jan 12, 2008)

yea sounds like you live at home with your graqndma aint that a bicth growin pot under grannys floor how great are you half of you motherfuckers probaly live with someone dont give a damn about there health being your baby our your kid oh buts who complaining then yea you people are ******* morons yea what if that room burned down your house and killed your kids ever think about that no but your wooreid about my mother who only stays here once in the blue moon maybe eerey 3 months only to sell a house over on this end and my sister who is a licenced doctor in biochemistry yea right





			
				tom-tom said:
			
		

> how old are u ??


----------



## fame (Jan 12, 2008)

funny thing about the internet you can say anything and get away with it
1 i know they cant track me down 
2. i havent put any information to increminate me 
3 . say what the hell i want internet 

like i one of these white kids that when there moms busted them they want to snicth on everybody seen a few of you on here immature WHEW.. stinks in here EDITcalled being stupid te;l no one you grow make up something if any body ask where you got that from dont even tell your best freind unless you live with them and you trust them like a brother even that hell no your growing pot we know the laws if you aint go a seach warrant you aint searchin and i got survelence a scanner for extra protection plus a electrci fernace where i can easily walk 10 ft from the room and dispose of the plant in litterly 10 seconds


----------



## fame (Jan 12, 2008)

now i talk to much but i dont give a damn hell your reading it your the stupid one lol


----------



## fame (Jan 12, 2008)

half to show you people how ******* smart i am always have to prove to these lazy *** motherfuckers who instead of working ur at home growing and cristiizing people on the internet well i critizis people on the net 2 but you know what i mean


----------



## octobong007 (Jan 12, 2008)

fame said:
			
		

> oh dint mention my moms bearly here we have 3 houses in all forgot to mention my moms a relitor have 4 cars camaro z10, mustang 2002 gt ,impala 95 2 motorcycles like i said i do what the hell i want my damn life im goin doe im gonna die smokin be lucky im not out here robbin and killing someone go tell the m to stop murderin people instead of you telling me this wasteful bullshit dont like my thread dont come back and post your comments sck my dck all i care your nobody to me anyway though i let you know funny thing about it is most of you on here have no real lifes doin bid is probaly the best new thin you did seing you dont get any pussi you have no talent and you ulgly lol totaly the opposite of me


hey, congrats on being black, no one cares.  you claim your 22, you cant even spell or have good grammer, you in 3rd grade or did you get held back a year...either way, i dont deal with retards...HEY MODS, CAN THIS BE TAKEN CARE OF?  bye bye now shame, or fame, or lame...i'm guessing your new name will be BANNED...talking about killing people and all that crap?


----------



## fame (Jan 12, 2008)

jelous of my grow room plus all the bicthes i pimp your life is worthless you are expandable 





			
				octobong007 said:
			
		

> hey, congrats on being black, no one cares. you claim your 22, you cant even spell or have good grammer, you in 3rd grade or did you get held back a year...either way, i dont deal with retards...HEY MODS, CAN THIS BE TAKEN CARE OF? bye bye now shame, or fame, or lame...i'm guessing your new name will be BANNED...talking about killing people and all that crap?


----------



## fame (Jan 12, 2008)

another worthless nigga runnin youir mouth 





			
				octobong007 said:
			
		

> hey, congrats on being black, no one cares. you claim your 22, you cant even spell or have good grammer, you in 3rd grade or did you get held back a year...either way, i dont deal with retards...HEY MODS, CAN THIS BE TAKEN CARE OF? bye bye now shame, or fame, or lame...i'm guessing your new name will be BANNED...talking about killing people and all that crap?


----------



## octobong007 (Jan 12, 2008)

lame, your hilarious...but you'll be gone and i wont.  in fact, know this my little retarded friend, you dont matter, you probly sell that dirt weed, have NO clue how to grow, probly dont even have a mother and your using the computer in a dang high school.  probly get abused by the headmaster on a regular basis, and you feel left out if he dont have his fun with you.  your sick my little retarded friend, go see a doctor and cure that bad attitude and the clap that your sister gave you.  have a great day ;-))


----------



## fame (Jan 12, 2008)

octobong007 said:
			
		

> lame, your hilarious...but you'll be gone and i wont. in fact, know this my little retarded friend, you dont matter, you probly sell that dirt weed, have NO clue how to grow, probly dont even have a mother and your using the computer in a dang high school. probly get abused by the headmaster on a regular basis, and you feel left out if he dont have his fun with you. your sick my little retarded friend, go see a doctor and cure that bad attitude and the clap that your sister gave you. have a great day ;-))


gone gone from what this forum i personality dont give a damn thats the diffrence me and you if your talking about life your *** is dying to your just die a bicth and ill die a man


----------



## fame (Jan 12, 2008)

dirt weed been growing friends and when i wasnt had a few whiteboy i knew one was my freind been doin it since we where like 15 years old always brogh dro kb mint lime pine or you can call it alpine bacon thats just street weed been ordering from the best seedbanks for my **** streets is when you dont have any of thegood **** left to fix that problem grow more why waste my money on **** weed these days aint like it used to be betwwen 1995-2002 best years when the music was good like i said you are expandable i bet a body in the cemetarys worth more than you


----------



## octobong007 (Jan 12, 2008)

wow, that took me awhile to understand what your saying...still aint kicked in.  i want to see more of your wisdom, tell me how your paying your mom's rent and mortgage, and what about all those car payments...and what the heck is a relitor?????  and of course i'm expandable, i expand everytime i breath...duhhhhhh.  tell me more you pimp you.


----------



## Mutt (Jan 12, 2008)

fame said:
			
		

> your a snitch im im 22 years old grown *** man do what the **** i want to do snitch *** whiteboy snitches get stichess


 

HAHAHAHA :rofl: HGB is NOT snitch....he's being real dude. Also NO this forum is NOT cool with lil kids growing in there folks house. ALSO If you cared about your mom and sister you WOULD NOT BE growing in there house.

ALSO you have broken 3 of our forum rules...and now you are banned. So ciao dude....hope you get mites in your grow....:hubba:

Smoke less weed and go back to school....horrible language skills dude.


----------



## octobong007 (Jan 12, 2008)

i liked him, really, sorry laughing so much...fly little retarded buddy of mine...reminds me of an ugly dog, ya gotta feel bad for him, even when your kickin him around...that dont mean everyone with ugly dogs should kick them either...got me some samples off my hydro and well....so did the wifey...and she's being a goober...and pickin on me...putting things on my head...i gotta insert foot A into arse B and see a 3 legged race...


----------



## Malevolence (Jan 12, 2008)

Haha what a thread. Thoroughly enjoyed reading all that


----------

